# Monolith 800 1200 or ??



## I Sue Debt Collectors (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok, so I am looking at getting a Monolith, I would prefer an 800 as its a little cheaper and honestly I don't need the 1200 capacity. 

I just read the review by pdisme from last year. (since I'm new the system will not allow me to post the link to the review.)

I would welcome everyones opinions, thoughts, comments, suggested alternatives etc. 

Also, if you know where I can get an 800 please let me know as I have not been able to find one anywhere, locally or online.

Thanks!

"I Sue Debt Collectors"
aka - Daniel


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

i had a monolith 1200c that i was using for my shop. i dont think they make the 800c anymore cause i dont see it from my distributor.

but otherwise its a great cabinet. i never had any issues with it. took a little bit to get it seasoned but it was great after that. and it recovers humidity very fast

let me know if you want one, i will try to get you the best deal on one


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors (Aug 22, 2012)

Bazooka - 

Is there anything else that you think compares to the Monolith? I do not really like the wood look as it doesn't really go with anything else in my study. 

I am very interested in these, what kind of price do you think you can get me?

Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

the only one that compares is the one with wood frame.

since you cant pm yet, shoot me an email [email protected]


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors (Aug 22, 2012)

email is on its way!! 

Thanks


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors (Aug 22, 2012)

Does anyone else know of anything that compares to the monolith?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Humidor Vault has them on sale ATM for $1800

Personally, I'd look at the Climate Care 1250 for the same money. It's a little taller, which you may like or not, but it's wood exterior looks more like a humidor and less like a refrigerator.

For about a quarter the price, you could just buy a wine fridge and DIY.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Most Puffers know (now) that bigger is better! Some Puffers take awhile to learn this.


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors (Aug 22, 2012)

I just checked out the Climate Care and if it came in black it would have worked. The dark cherry won't go with the rest of the furniture in my study, which is all black. The color is one of the reasons I like the monolith.

But THANKS for the recommendation!



Herf N Turf said:


> Humidor Vault has them on sale ATM for $1800[/URL]
> 
> Personally, I'd look at the Climate Care 1250 for the same money. It's a little taller, which you may like or not, but it's wood exterior looks more like a humidor and less like a refrigerator.
> 
> For about a quarter the price, you could just buy a wine fridge and DIY.


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors (Aug 22, 2012)

I have definitely learned this. My first humidor was a small desk top one that was suppose to hold about 40 sticks. Then I bought a second one that holds 150. Now I'm thinking screw it, lets go with the monolith and not worry about space!



Fuzzy said:


> Most Puffers know (now) that bigger is better! Some Puffers take awhile to learn this.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I Sue Debt Collectors said:


> I have definitely learned this. My first humidor was a small desk top one that was suppose to hold about 40 sticks. Then I bought a second one that holds 150. Now I'm thinking screw it, lets go with the monolith and *not worry about space!*


Famous last words...


----------



## Merkonakis (Nov 10, 2012)

Wanted to give this thread a bump and see what direction OP went and how he is enjoying it. I am soon-to-be in the market for a cabinet/end table humidor.


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors (Aug 22, 2012)

I bought the Monolith 1200. It took me a while to find one at a good price. My local B&M had a couple but they wanted the full list price of $2500, which I really didn't want to pay since they got for about $1800 online. The problem is that nobody has them in stock. So I finally struck a deal with my B&M and they sold me the last one they had for $2000 plus I got about $150 in store credit from their rewards program so I was happy.

It took me a while to get it regulated and working correctly, but once I did its been holding strong ever since and I absolutely love it!

And yes, its almost completely full. I highly recommend it.


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors (Aug 22, 2012)

thats an old pic from when I first got it. Guess I need to take an updated pic now that its almost full.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I Sue Debt Collectors said:


> thats an old pic from when I first got it. Guess I need to take an updated pic now that its almost full.


Please do!


----------



## Merkonakis (Nov 10, 2012)

I Sue Debt Collectors said:


> thats an old pic from when I first got it. Guess I need to take an updated pic now that its almost full.


Yes please, I definitely would love to see what it looks like filled up! Thanks for the response. Which local B&M store did u get this at?


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok, so here are the updated pics!

Kinda hard to see from this view...










My Liga Privada Drawer - right on top of course...










Mainly Rocky Patel in this drawer, with a few Zinos










A few Cohiba Behike 52s, some Undercrowns, Honey Bee Hand Grenades, A&B Fine & Rare and a few Opus Xs










A bunch of singles...










And at the bottom I have all my boxes... LP No. 9, LP L40, A&B Fine & Rare, God of Fire, Opus X Double Corona, Little Monsters and Tatuaje Halloween










Closer look at the Opus X Double Coronas that I picked up the other day.


----------



## Ortiz (Feb 9, 2012)

Drool.


----------



## Merkonakis (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice work ISDC!!!! What local B&M shop do you frequent? I've been going to Serious Cigars off 1960(which makes me want to slit my wrists b/c of the traffic) and Woodlands Fine Cigars(nice folks, decent selection).


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Daniel... you're out of control! That thing looks fantastic! That's an amazing stash you have there... How's the baby doing??

Joe


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors (Aug 22, 2012)

Merkonakis said:


> Nice work ISDC!!!! What local B&M shop do you frequent? I've been going to Serious Cigars off 1960(which makes me want to slit my wrists b/c of the traffic) and Woodlands Fine Cigars(nice folks, decent selection).


When I buy boxes it usually from Club Humidor in San Antonio. I haven't found any B&M here in Houston that will sell boxes of LP or Opus X, if they even have them at all. I really like Cigar Cigar in Sugarland as they have the best lounge I have seen anywhere and they are letting people in the lounge for free if you buy a stick from them because of the outside smoking ban. Also, I go to Spec's as they will often have a Liga Privada and if there is no employee working in the humidor you can get as many as you want.

I also get some stuff from cigarbid.com

Daniel


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors (Aug 22, 2012)

jheiliger said:


> Daniel... you're out of control! That thing looks fantastic! That's an amazing stash you have there... How's the baby doing??
> 
> Joe


The baby is doing great!! Thanks for asking. He is much easier to handle then the twins were.

Daniel


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors (Aug 22, 2012)

Ortiz said:


> Drool.


Hey man, thanks for the bomb, sorry I haven't had time to post about it yet, but I will get it up this weekend!!

Daniel


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors (Aug 22, 2012)

Merkonakis said:


> Yes please, I definitely would love to see what it looks like filled up! Thanks for the response. Which local B&M store did u get this at?


Hey Scott,

Where in Houston are you? I live in Katy.

I bought the Monolith from Club Humidor in San Antonio. My parents and my brothers live there, plus I have an office there that I go to once a week. Its really hard to find the Monoliths right now. I bought the last one that Club Humidor had and now they are on back order till May 2013 from what I hear.

Daniel


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

U and ur brother's stashes kill me!


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Now that's a nice stash!! Enjoy every last one of them.


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors (Aug 22, 2012)

loulax07 said:


> U and ur brother's stashes kill me!


Thanks Lou!

Hope you are doing ok. Matt and I are putting together a care package for you. Let me know if there is anything you really need.

Daniel


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

I Sue Debt Collectors said:


> Thanks Lou!
> 
> Hope you are doing ok. Matt and I are putting together a care package for you. Let me know if there is anything you really need.
> 
> Daniel


U guys are too much.... We just moved back home, have heat and power and will work on my basement as money comes in. Just pissed that my smoking haven, my hottub, doesn't work.


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

OMG!! That looks amazing. :jaw:


----------



## Ortiz (Feb 9, 2012)

No worries...hope there is something in it you can enjoy...after seeing your stash it may be hard to compete with what you have filled your mono with lol.



I Sue Debt Collectors said:


> Hey man, thanks for the bomb, sorry I haven't had time to post about it yet, but I will get it up this weekend!!
> 
> Daniel


----------



## showcattle (Jun 28, 2012)

very nice stash! are the monoliths a premade winodor pretty much? how is the humidity controlled?


----------



## Kingtut82 (Dec 1, 2012)

Matt always is telling me how badass that thing is well for a cigar collecting noob you got it going on!!! have you heard of Ricardo Cadillo he is a lawyer here in SATX and maybe oneday I can get some pics of his stash it's insane B&M's like casa de fuente ain't got anything on him lol
maybe well meet sometime at the club with Matt and have a smoke
cheers


----------

